# Huffman Death Bike



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2007)

ok, here are the photos of the deathbike I found them on the web. I have more but cant find them right now.









here is the rear of my 1939 Twin Flex notice the flat fender braces, they are the best way to tell if you have a 1938. 1939 has more modern braces like mine the rack is different also:




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 26, 2008)

I found the other photos of the "DeathBike"
Scott


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember when Bill brought the Death Bike to MLC/AA swaps.  He had it sitting in a cargo trailer at MLC partially covered with a blanket.  Bill was walking around so I asked his buddy, "how much for the Dayton?"  he laughed and said that it wasn;t for sale.  I didn;t realize at the time it was THE Death Bike due to the blanket.  Later when he had it at the AA show I realized, and felt quite foolish about my previous inquiry.  
I have talked with Bill several times over the phone since that meet.  This was years ago mind you, but at the time, he said that he wanted to have photos taken of the bike in a Civil War era cemetary.  How cool would that be?!  Sure would like to have one of those photos.


----------



## joe231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry, I'm new. what is the story on the death bike


----------



## walter branche (Mar 3, 2008)

*deathbike*

too read about the bike ,use your search engine, people say it caused the death of huffman co. when the bikes had to be recalled, ..this is the only known example , i will bet the owner has turned down close to 50,000 for this bike.. there are many rumors and tall tales told through out cycle history, some have to be taken as entertainment .later,, walter branche


----------



## joe231 (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^Oh, Ok. Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)

the actual truth about this bike may forever be shrouded in mystery but here are the stories I've heard. first was that the suspension allowed the wheels to pitch sideways since there is nothing holding them straight in the bike. this caused it to throw the chain off and some kid was killed when this happened and jammed the wheel so it wouldn't turn. Huffman then recalled the bike and re-designed the suspension. the next story was that as stated when the bikes showed the tendancy to pitch the wheels funny Huffman recalled the bikes and the recall was so complete that this one bike is the only one known to exist. the bike had sold pretty well and the expense of the recall almost caused the death of Huffman. the last story is that the bikes had a tendancy to break because the springs were too weak and Huffman was forced to recall the bike and as in the other story the expense of the recall was almost the end of Huffman. obviously it wasn't the end of Huffman since they are still in business today. I kinda favour the first story because Huffman was one of the biggest bike manufacturers of the day and wouldn't have that much trouble with the recall of one model of bike. also I would imagine they should have been insured. no one seems to know for sure. who knows maybe someone will find some more somewhere. it is great that the one we do have for posterity is in such great shape. I hope no one minds that I've posted photos I didn't take and of a bike that isn't mine.
Scott


----------



## joe231 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Scott!!


----------



## MartyW (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool I just learned something new. I always thought that it was a differant bike. Cool pictures!


----------



## markghuffman (Aug 31, 2009)

*Background on Death Bike*

This is an old thread but I can add something to the background of the Death Bike.

My grandfather was Horace McKee Huffman, Jr. "Huffy" and he told me a little about the "Death Bike" debacle, though he never referred to it by that term (so far as I can tell it was invented within the hobby).

I was in high school or maybe college in the late 1980's and he was talking about the company.  He was making the point that although it became a huge success, for the first two or three decades it was hanging on "by its fingernails." He mentioned and that there was a major recall that almost killed the company.  The anxiety was still fresh on his face fifty years later and with a set jaw said with grim determination "I think we got them all back."

He didn't tell me precisely what the design problem was, he just said there was one and that it was dangerous.  I can't remember him saying that anyone was killed, but the event still affected him some degree and maybe didn't want to talk about that part of it.

Another reason it could be called the "Death Bike" is that apparently it almost killed the company.  At the time Huffman had an exclusive contract to build bikes for Firestone.  After the recall Firestone decided it would be prudent to "diversify" its suppliers and gave part of the contract to another company (I don't know which one though one of you no doubt does).


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Mark! Neat to have an actual relative of the Huffman family here, you really had the inside scoop! What I've read about it was that becuse the springs were independent, they made handling unpredictable, and could throw the rider! That was why the redesigned Twin Flex uses one spring per wheel.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mark and thanks for shedding additional -- Insider -- light on the mysterious "Death Bike!"  The "Other" company you refer to that Firestone turned to was Colson.


----------



## berniebike (Aug 12, 2012)

*I saw the death bike*

I met bill back in 1989 or 90.
Ask him and he will tell you i got him started collecting bikes.
He was always into a hobby and played with fixing everyday bikes.
We visited him one weekend and a friend bought an old bike that belonged to the owner of the compnay he worked for.
Anyways after a year or so he ended up buying it back.
At one time i remember seeing over 200 bikes in his possession.
The collection has dwindled down but hes still got a handful of rare ones and faves.
Took a ride out to see him yesterday and i got the privilage of seeing  his bikes.
Awesome to say the least


----------



## bike (Aug 12, 2012)

*the evinrude was also recalled- breaking forks*

There are several in the hobby- dont be supprised if another death bike shows up. If I was the owner I would take 50k for sure. It is cool but just a matter of time till it is not the only one...


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 22, 2012)

Classicriders said:


> I remember when Bill brought the Death Bike to MLC/AA swaps.  He had it sitting in a cargo trailer at MLC partially covered with a blanket.  Bill was walking around so I asked his buddy, "how much for the Dayton?"  he laughed and said that it wasn;t for sale.  I didn;t realize at the time it was THE Death Bike due to the blanket.  Later when he had it at the AA show I realized, and felt quite foolish about my previous inquiry.
> I have talked with Bill several times over the phone since that meet.  This was years ago mind you, but at the time, he said that he wanted to have photos taken of the bike in a Civil War era cemetary.  How cool would that be?!  Sure would like to have one of those photos.




Just an odd coincidence, my Dads name is Bill and he used to have a girls Dayton Twinflex. He also used to frequent the AA show.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Great stories and info!!


1918 Ranger


----------



## fuzzyktu (Nov 26, 2012)

what happened to MarkGHuffman.  One post back in 09.  I would love to talk to that guy!


----------



## spoker (Nov 26, 2012)

*death bike*

pics are x,d out


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2012)

Pics are gone.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2012)

This is basically a 5-3yr. old post.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the death bike-


----------



## petritl (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, no solid support for either axle. That had to be a wobbly feeling ride.

Nearly as bad of an idea as the swing bikes of the 60s


----------



## bobby jimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

*There can be only one!*

I have been friends with Bill for a few years and can't thank him enough for helping me start my addiction. When I was first directed to Bill as a source for a bushing for my 1950 Schwinn springer I had know idea what I was in for. His nickname is Grumpy and if given the chance you will find out why pretty quick. I think the years of haggling over every bike you wished you owned has made Bill a straight shooter. Such a fun man to talk to about bikes, women and cars. I love his attitude of "I would rather keep it than sell it to you for that price". I fell in love with his collection and in particular a restored, hand pin striped 1940 Dayton frame. My girlfriend bought the frame for my 40th a couple years back and with Bill's help I've been piecing it together over the years. When I needed a tank, Bill sold me a whole bike with springer (so much for Grumpy). I didn't know much about Huffman's and was learning what to look for from Bill. One day I stopped by to show him this strange looking handle bar stem I had just pulled from a rusty old Lafrance. When he saw it he double clutched his head and said "do you have any idea what that is" and quickly offered me more money than I had spent on my entire collection at the time. That putter stem is going on my 1940, right or wrong. I know Bill has been working with auction houses and museums to purchase the "Death Bike" but not many collectors can say they have the only one and he enjoys that. I spoke to Bill last night while I was sorting thru my old photos and found the 1938 Dayton catalog he gave me a couple years ago. The coincidence had us laugh a bit and then he sprung the news on me that he had just sold everything but the Death Bike and his Super Streamliner. I asked about every bike I could remember in his museum but that became silly as he said "all of them". There were a couple Big Tanks, a streamliner and other Indians to radical customs that I can't believe there gone and neither can Bill. About 20 of em. I never felt combfortable posting pics of Bills collection for several reasons, although he always said I could have been fun messing with you guys! I'm sure I will someday be able to see Bill's bikes again but the intimacy of seeing that Champion dusty sitting behind his hotrod will be missed. Bill has taught me so much more than what fenders are correct or how to haggle and for that I will always thank him. I thought I was just trying to find a piece of rubber and made a friend that has encouraged me to respect people and the past. Bill is probably standing in his basement looking at the clean spots were they all sat and smiling knowing he owns the only one. Thank you Bill and I know he's gonna call me to say "Well I tried to get away from keeping all those bikes but the other day this little old lady came to me with a complete 1900"...whatever! He can't be stopped and know he only made room for more toys.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 18, 2012)

bobby jimmy said:


> I have been friends with Bill for a few years and can't thank him enough for helping me start my addiction. When I was first directed to Bill as a source for a bushing for my 1950 Schwinn springer I had know idea what I was in for. His nickname is Grumpy and if given the chance you will find out why pretty quick. I think the years of haggling over every bike you wished you owned has made Bill a straight shooter. Such a fun man to talk to about bikes, women and cars. I love his attitude of "I would rather keep it than sell it to you for that price". I fell in love with his collection and in particular a restored, hand pin striped 1940 Dayton frame. My girlfriend bought the frame for my 40th a couple years back and with Bill's help I've been piecing it together over the years. When I needed a tank, Bill sold me a whole bike with springer (so much for Grumpy). I didn't know much about Huffman's and was learning what to look for from Bill. One day I stopped by to show him this strange looking handle bar stem I had just pulled from a rusty old Lafrance. When he saw it he double clutched his head and said "do you have any idea what that is" and quickly offered me more money than I had spent on my entire collection at the time. That putter stem is going on my 1940, right or wrong. I know Bill has been working with auction houses and museums to purchase the "Death Bike" but not many collectors can say they have the only one and he enjoys that. I spoke to Bill last night while I was sorting thru my old photos and found the 1938 Dayton catalog he gave me a couple years ago. The coincidence had us laugh a bit and then he sprung the news on me that he had just sold everything but the Death Bike and his Super Streamliner. I asked about every bike I could remember in his museum but that became silly as he said "all of them". There were a couple Big Tanks, a streamliner and other Indians to radical customs that I can't believe there gone and neither can Bill. About 20 of em. I never felt combfortable posting pics of Bills collection for several reasons, although he always said I could have been fun messing with you guys! I'm sure I will someday be able to see Bill's bikes again but the intimacy of seeing that Champion dusty sitting behind his hotrod will be missed. Bill has taught me so much more than what fenders are correct or how to haggle and for that I will always thank him. I thought I was just trying to find a piece of rubber and made a friend that has encouraged me to respect people and the past. Bill is probably standing in his basement looking at the clean spots were they all sat and smiling knowing he owns the only one. Thank you Bill and I know he's gonna call me to say "Well I tried to get away from keeping all those bikes but the other day this little old lady came to me with a complete 1900"...whatever! He can't be stopped and know he only made room for more toys.




So there really is only one known Death Bike in existence?   That's an amazing concept to think about. That there were not atleast a few that slipped through the cracks during the recall that could still be alive.  What a thought. Pure history of our hobby!!




1918 Ranger


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 19, 2012)

1918 Ranger said:


> So there really is only one known Death Bike in existence?   That's an amazing concept to think about. That there were not atleast a few that slipped through the cracks during the recall that could still be alive.  What a thought. Pure history of our hobby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there was another deathbike frame found not to long ago but it was just the frame


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> there was another deathbike frame found not to long ago but it was just the frame




Tell us more...I have not heard this before.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 19, 2012)

I see if I can find more info on where I saw it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I may have one of those too, I'll post some pics as soon as finish welding and grinding on this old huffman frame I have


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2012)

bike said:


> There are several in the hobby- dont be supprised if another death bike shows up. If I was the owner I would take 50k for sure. It is cool but just a matter of time till it is not the only one...




I totally agree with this ^
Chris


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice fork pics.


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 3, 2019)

markghuffman said:


> *Background on Death Bike*
> 
> This is an old thread but I can add something to the background of the Death Bike.
> 
> ...






It was a dark and rainy Saturday night, the evening before an Ann Arbor meet. (1989)
Tim Gedders, Patric Cafaro, Phil Scott ( still miss you brother ) and I were at the old Motel 6 in Ann Arbor.
We were all punchy bike show tired and were talking about the '38 Dayton Twin Flex model that nobody had seen, and little literature of it had been found. 
The little bit of info we had and putting it all together, alluded to the fact that the recall had hurt the company bad and that Firestone freaked out and got rid of the exclusive contract with Huffman.
If you check the '38 and '39 Firestone catalogs you can see the switch over to other companies being used.
Due to the intense competiveness  of the market at that time and that Huffman was still small, this almost killed the company.
Thus, we were joking around and came up with the term " Death bike!" about this model.
What is lost in this whole story, is the intense 4 month advertising of the new exciting Twin Flex (Death bike) in American bicyclist, Jan-April, 1939.
Suddenly, without explanation,  in May, 1938, there are new ads about all new "1939" Dayton Twin Flex, the model most produced and the one we all have seen.
That Huffman was able to switch so fast and start producing this new design is amazing.
I met Horace Huffman ( a true gentleman!) some few years later at the Carrillon Museum in Dayton, 1992.
I asked him how many Twin Flexes were made?
He got this horrible ghastly look on this face and answered "those things were no dam good!"
I said no, the ones that were made later.
He replied 4-5000.
After all those years, though, the "Death bike" was still a bad memory for him.


----------

